# No 2013 Routan?



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

My local dealers shuttle driver confirmed there will be no Routan for 2013. Anyone hear the same? I noticed VWs advertising no longer includes the Routan. If VW had a 5 year contract with Chrysler, then the '13s would be the 5th model year.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

VW must have had an exit clause, I suppose either based on sales figures, repair metrics, and/or with some sort of a financial penalty. After reading the other thread about deep discounts, I checked the web-sites of a couple nearby dealerships and they're going for $6-$10k off retail, and the "national specials" include 0.0% financing for 72 months on Routans only. One dealership had $9500 off all Routans (listed on the web-site anyway) and another dealership had $6k off the lower trim lines and $10k off an SEL. It was actually a hair north of $10k, like $10,100 or something. Crazy. In any event, I guess VWoA/VAG has had enough of this cross-branding "experiment".

With the Dodge/Chrysler dealership computers unable to hook up to Routan on-board computers, and the relatively few Routans sold over the life of the model, I think these vehicles are going to be a major PITA to maintain in the not-so-distant future. It'll be interesting to see what it looks like in 5 or 10 years trying to get parts, etc.


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

VWroutanvanman said:


> My local dealers shuttle driver confirmed there will be no Routan for 2013. Anyone hear the same? I noticed VWs advertising no longer includes the Routan. If VW had a 5 year contract with Chrysler, then the '13s would be the 5th model year.


VW's press release from July 16, 2012 listed the 2013 Routan as available, albeit with no changes. 

As far as being an "orphan", the only issues I could see is the Volkswagen specific parts, which are front and rear body, and the interior. 99% of the parts are Chrysler interchangable, as if I have to buy Chrysler shocks or struts instead of VW spec in 5 years, no big deal. All the mechanical and electrical parts are 100% interchangable. 

The computer issue is interesting - I would think that is more VW not letting them, then not having the ability to do so. I would think that is a licensing issue.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

This link to a Car & Driver article may shed some light on the subject:

http://www.caranddriver.com/news/2014-volkswagen-microbus-illustrations-vw-microbus-news


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

They've been running that exact same article for a few years now, only changing the dates. Time will tell if the New Microbus makes a return. I hadn't realized just how small it would be though. The link to the other article in that story makes it sound like the size of a Mazda M5. Now, if VW would bring the T5 Transporter over here in a *4*-cylinder TDI, that would be just splendid.

As to the VW vs. Chryco computer systems, it may well indeed be just a licensing/contractual issue and the Dodge/Chrysler dealerships won't touch a Routan for that reason. I've always seen "85%" number thrown around in the press as to how much the Routan is a Chrysler. It could be the on-board computer system is more VW so the VW dealerships don't have to maintain 2 separate computer systems. VCDS does not control the Routan, but that doesn't mean the Chrysler/Dodge dealership computer systems are able to hook up. Not sure. Interesting question that I've thought about every now and then.

Not a confirmation, but more support that the '13 Routan is a no-go:
http://www.autoblog.com/2010/06/23/report-volkswagen-routan-might-not-be-back-for-an-encore/


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

*New Van(s)?*

I too think that VWroutanvanman's shuttle driver does not know what he is speaking of.
Maybe that dealership has decided not to carry the 2013 Routan. (can they even do that?)

I site this short article...
http://askavwsalesguy.com/blog/2012/06/04/volkswagen-routan-lives-on-for-2013.html
If the site asks you to sign in, just hit F5 (refresh) and it will reload normally.


> Volkswagen has announced that the Routan will continue to be available for the 2013 model year. The minivan will continue with no changes from the 2012 model. The 2013 Routan will be available in late August.


And anyone who follows VW news knows of the new Microbus that the Car & Driver article is talking about,
although in keeping with VW's new front end scheme, I think it will end up looking look more like this...









But the Car & Driver also article says...


> Production of the (2014 Volkswagen) Microbus will coincide with *the launch of another new, bigger van, a replacement for the Chrysler-supplied Routan* to be built in Tennessee on VW's own platform.


But what "*new, bigger van*" are they speaking of?
Has anyone else heard of this? or have I missed something? :what:


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

> more support that the '13 Routan is a no-go:
> http://www.autoblog.com/2010/06/23/report-volkswagen-routan-might-not-be-back-for-an-encore/


Zambee, that article is over two years old...


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

PaulAP said:


> Zambee, that article is over two years old...


Mea culpa. You're right! I had searched 2013 and that one slipped by :banghead: 

Interestingly, a couple local dealerships popped up in the search for "2013 Routan" saying they had the 2013 now in stock, but when you clicked to their web-site all they had were the 2012s.

I have a hard time thinking VW could back out of the contract on such short notice. Not unless Chysler/Dodge can't meet demand and wanted the production capacity back, but I don't think that's the case.


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

Yeah I noticed the 2013 searches are bringing up 2012 information. Even VW's own site came up in my Google search...


> 2013 New VW Routan Minivan Pictures, Price, Get Quote ...
> www.vw.com/en/models/routan/gallery.html - United States
> Review 2013 VW Routan Minivan Pictures, Photos, and Pricing Information at the Official VW Site Today.


They put the 2013 in the page title so that is turns up in case people search for it. Interestingly though, the page for the Routan shows all it's features and specs, but no model year. I wonder why that is? (yes, I'm being facetious)


----------



## LaurensDad (Nov 23, 2011)

A dealer in my area (Boardwalk VW) is advertising $11k off sticker for brand new 2012 Routan SE w/RSE and Nav


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

Can you imagine how well the Routan would have sold if VW had launched the Routan with a $10,000 lower MSRP on all models? You'd ask if they still made Caravans and Siennas etc.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*RIP Routan*

While at my local dealer today to have the hatch motor replaced (chain part of mechanism broke, but whole assembly has to be replaced {under warranty}), the dealer again confirmed that the '13 Routan is a no go, and the '12s are being cleared out in a fire sale. RIP ROUTAN.


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

This from the VOLKSWAGEN OF AMERICA PRESS RELEASE:



> Routan
> 
> •For 2013, the Routan carries over unchanged.


The complete article and press release can be found here on the Vortex.
http://www.vwvortex.com/news/volkswagen-news/volkswagen-announces-2013-model-year-lineup/


----------



## VW_Enthu1 (Oct 23, 2004)

Whether this thing is gone in 2012 or 2013 - it really doesn't matter. We all know it was nothing more than a stop-gap to give VW something to sell until the TN plant ramped up. It was a filler van - no more, no less. There was nothing special about it in any way; unfortunately, bottom line is that it was a primped-up Chrysler. If history repeats itself, VW dealers will probably run away from servicing these things as fast as they can. 

While the $10K off and long-term financing at 0% is pretty attractive (I must admit), I would still shop around and compare long term value of ANY other van. As I've said before (and been disagreed with numerous times on this forum), until VW can make a vehicle with 2-3 consecutive years of red dots in Consumer Reports, I'm sitting on the VW sidelines. My VW dealer maintenance nightmares are over for a while - I'm in Honda's for now. I buy gas. That's it.:beer:


----------



## AaronX (Sep 1, 2010)

It could be because Chrysler is killing off the Town & Country which will not get a 2014 model year. We all know how much the T&C and Routan share platform and manufacturing wise. 
http://www.thedetroitbureau.com/2012/05/chrysler-killing-town-country-keeping-dodge-caravan/


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

VW_Enthu1 said:


> VW dealers will probably run away from servicing these things as fast as they can.


LOL I doubt it, because out of warranty service makes them a lot of money, but if that does happen, that's fine.
They will take care of the while under warranty, and beyond that I wouldn't bring it to the dealer anyway
(unless they send me a great service promo offer).

Any of your favorite service places knows the Chrysler power train and will happily service it.

Who really wants to pay dealer rates?


----------



## Trail Ryder (Jul 18, 2011)

AaronX said:


> It could be because Chrysler is killing off the Town & Country which will not get a 2014 model year. We all know how much the T&C and Routan share platform and manufacturing wise.
> http://www.thedetroitbureau.com/2012/05/chrysler-killing-town-country-keeping-dodge-caravan/


 That is too bad about the T&C, as I feel it is much better looking than the Caravan and has a really nice interior. 

http://autos.yahoo.com/news/5-cars-you-won-t-see-anymore-in-2013.html


----------



## vwmaster31 (Sep 24, 2012)

Zambee500 said:


> They've been running that exact same article for a few years now, only changing the dates. Time will tell if the New Microbus makes a return. I hadn't realized just how small it would be though. The link to the other article in that story makes it sound like the size of a Mazda M5. Now, if VW would bring the T5 Transporter over here in a *4*-cylinder TDI, that would be just splendid.
> 
> As to the VW vs. Chryco computer systems, it may well indeed be just a licensing/contractual issue and the Dodge/Chrysler dealerships won't touch a Routan for that reason. I've always seen "85%" number thrown around in the press as to how much the Routan is a Chrysler. It could be the on-board computer system is more VW so the VW dealerships don't have to maintain 2 separate computer systems. VCDS does not control the Routan, but that doesn't mean the Chrysler/Dodge dealership computer systems are able to hook up. Not sure. Interesting question that I've thought about every now and then.
> 
> ...


 All the electrical systems and control modules on a Routan are Chrysler, not VW.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

vwmaster31 said:


> All the electrical systems and control modules on a Routan are Chrysler, not VW.


Correct, every dealer had to purchase a StarScan system to connect to the DealerConnect system(to Chrysler VIA the internet). I heard through someone at VW that the Starscan systems are $10K a pop. I know I have an ass load of dealers around me, that's a lot of 10G's being thrown around!

Everything on the Routan is a Chrysler product, or at least manufactured by Mopar or one of its suppliers, Body panels, suspension, electrical, everything, even the VW emblems I'd bet.

Still love our Rout, almost 2 years old now and creeping in on 40K! Almost time for tires.


----------



## kctdi (Jan 24, 2004)

End of the Routan may have a lot more to do with the FIAT connection more then anything else. Just a thought. VW & FIAT arre major competitors in just about evry other market. I am sure they did not intend for it to be a long term vehicle anyway.

KC.


----------



## 16Vpassat (Nov 13, 2001)

I was just told yesterday by my dealership that the 2013 Routan will be coming to dealerships.


----------



## kctdi (Jan 24, 2004)

Hmmm.......interesting.

KC.


----------



## rj45 (Mar 22, 2003)

Just received an e-mail from VW about the discontinuance of the Routan. There's a link for more info.

URL: http://www.vw.com/en/routancustomerannouncement.html


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

rj45 said:


> Just received an e-mail from VW about the discontinuance of the Routan. There's a link for more info.
> 
> URL: http://www.vw.com/en/routancustomerannouncement.html



One reason listed is why I traded my '09 in recently ... of course (per the dealer) there does seem to be some interest in the used Routan market but of course VW isn't going to 'admit' any issue with residual values but again this term typically only refers to a leased car ... a contract is a contract so regardless if it drops the leasee's rate is predetermined at the lease signing:

_"9. How will this impact the residual value of my Routan?
The Routan was originally planned to run through the 2013 model year. We do not expect this decision to have a significant impact on the vehicle’s residual value."_


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Rent-a-Route*

I just read somewhere that the remainder of the contract with Chrysler will be built and sold to the rental and commercial market, and not to consumers, probably the reason for the rumors that VW was going to build the '13s.

Here's an e-mail from VW:



We recently announced that 2012 will be the final year of retail production for the Volkswagen Routan minivan. As a Routan owner, you should know that our commitment to you has never been stronger, and this change will not impact your service in any way. Through our extensive network of authorized Volkswagen dealers, we will continue to provide parts and service for Routan owners. There will be no change to the new vehicle limited warranties applicable to your Routan, which will continue to be honored in accordance with their terms.*

Introduced in 2008, the Routan allowed Volkswagen to enter an important segment and offer consumers an attractive, family-friendly, seven-passenger vehicle with an impressive list of safety features. As the market evolves, we believe the time is right to exit the segment and explore opportunities to provide a new seven-passenger vehicle for the Volkswagen brand.

If you have any further questions, please visit our FAQs at www.vw.com/routaninfo or contact us directly through our toll-free customer service hotline at 1-888-683-9156.

Thank you for choosing Volkswagen. We greatly appreciate your business and are committed to serving you now and in the future.


Notice the first line says "retail production" has ended.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

VWroutanvanman said:


> I just read somewhere that the remainder of the contract with Chrysler will be built and sold to the rental and commercial market, and not to consumers, probably the reason for the rumors that VW was going to build the '13s.


I presume under a Dodge/Chrysler badge and not VW. I found the comment strange on the VW FAQ about keeping their options open for a 2014 MY Routan. I can't imagine that ever happening, but just odd they would even suggest it. It's pretty clear from the other VW comments that they are exiting the minivan market (in N. America) and looking at alternatives for 7 pax vehicles (i.e., 3rd row SUV).


----------

